# Waiting sucks....



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

AAH! I'm so excited! This is our first time with kidding and raising kids AND our does first time kidding. We have about a month or more left. But she is soo HUGE! It looks like she is going to pop! Both our does look ready to burst!! How do i deal with this waiting??? And what do i do with the kids when they are here? and what about the birth???? aaahhhh i'm so excited i can't wait!


Here some pictures of the moms to be! I'll keep you updated until they arrive


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

The waiting is terrible, isn't it? We have two does due any second and I am out checking for action what seems like every ten minutes. Lol

Good luck to you!


----------



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks! do you know how big the utters are supposed to get?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I hear they usually get really full and tight just before kidding. And they look shiny because they are so tight. However, I have also heard from some that their goat's udder doesn't fill completely until after kidding. Just another thing to make us crazy huh.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree to all bc I have one that was really full and tight for a month before kidding and yet this year she's a month or less away and not as full as last year! The other three were all bred during the same 6 days and only one is filling her udder the yearling I can barely feel her tears but the yearling 2 months younger has visible teats so I really don't go by udder size I just check the vulva for swelling and discharging mucus when it changes color labor should follow


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

thorsonfarms said:


> I agree to all bc I have one that was really full and tight for a month before kidding and yet this year she's a month or less away and not as full as last year! The other three were all bred during the same 6 days and only one is filling her udder the yearling I can barely feel her tears but the yearling 2 months younger has visible teats so I really don't go by udder size I just check the vulva for swelling and discharging mucus when it changes color labor should follow


Changes color? Like gets redder?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah the strings coming out her backend will go from clearish white creamy to an amber reddish and strings get longer in my opinion closer to time good luck!!


----------



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

should i start keeping her in the stall when her first due date comes up? cause we don't want random kids all over the place for coyotes to be snacking on. and where can we get a good stall camera to watch and see how she is doing?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Toys r us had baby monitors on sale recently but i would just do eBay or amazon I choose not to have barn cam bc id go insane watching it!! Lol but they do save lives of mommas and kids! I would start locking her up if you are afraid of her having them outside, mine have all been penned up for 2-3 days now bc they didn't want to go outside and yesterday was nasty rainy snow mix, good luck when's the due date again??


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I borrowed a baby monitor from a friend. Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

How close is your barn tho for range? Mine was pure static when I went to barn, when my boys were napping if go out to do chores but by time I got to barn it was static so I don't know what I could use wish goats could use walkie talkies! Lol that'd be great!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

thorsonfarms said:


> How close is your barn tho for range? Mine was pure static when I went to barn, when my boys were napping if go out to do chores but by time I got to barn it was static so I don't know what I could use wish goats could use walkie talkies! Lol that'd be great!!


Lol walkie talkie goats! That'd be awesome. Our stables are only about 150 feet from our house so the monitor picks up pretty well.


----------



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

Well actually one of goats gave birth thia morning!!!!! Omg so unexpected!! We thought she was gonna be after our other goat! She gave birth to a healthy BIG baby girl  here is a picture!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Precious!


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats we birthed in the night too!


----------



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you! We are so excited!!! she is a first time mom and she is just so great at it. Every sound she hears freaks her out and she checks on her baby. She is so cute with her


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Aww such a sweet little face, man I an getting so jealous of everyone's babies I need mine to pop!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, pen up the Does that are close. I usually start penning 5 days prior to kidding dates. This is at night or when I have to leave somewhere when it is cold weather. Or cannot watch.


----------

